

Rumor: Leaked Chart Details Desktop Haswell CPU’s Slated For Q2 2013 Release - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/rumor_leaked_chart_details_desktop_haswell_cpu%E2%80%99s_slated_q2_2013_release

======
jimmthang
crazy stuff

